# Connect to Wifi Network From Hotel Requiring Authentication



## rss7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi, I'm at a hotel and brought my Stream 4K. To connect to hotel Wifi, I need to enter my name, room number, and click a box to accept the user agreement. I can navigate to enter name and room number, but can't figure out how to "click the box" to accept the user agreement. Any ideas?


----------



## rss7 (Jul 15, 2020)

So I found a workaround. I had a windows laptop with me. I logged onto hotel WiFi with the laptop, them setup up a wifi hotspot on the laptop. I then went onto the Stream 4K and connected to the network created by the laptop wifi hotspot by entering the laptop wifi password. It worked because entering the password for the laptop wifi network was the same as any other normal wifi password.


----------

